
Top Gun 2 Officially Moving Forward - 6stringmerc
https://twitter.com/sunriseon7/status/867139377314516992?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=http%3A%2F%2Fuproxx.com%2Fmovies%2Ftom-cruise-confirms-top-gun-sequel%2F
======
6stringmerc
I wrote a treatment about F-22 Fighters versus UAVs - and eventually as a
Hybrid attack team - so I wonder if I might like their concept even better
than mine when it all comes around. I'm a sucker for great airplane footage.
The Top Gun 3D Blu Ray surprised me how much I liked the effort.

